# June 3 2011 - Scooby Doo where are you?!



## Ethanol (Jul 31, 2010)

I always use to hope that I would never 'grow out' of watching cartoons. I use to think "How could adults not watch cartoons?!? They're so awesome!"

New flash folks, I have officially been an adult for 6 years now and the good news is that... adults can still love watching cartoons!

So early this morning (or rather, late last night? It was so late that I consider it morning HAHA!) around 4am I was getting ready for bed and wanted something nostalgic and fun to watch on my Netflix subscription. (Note: God Bless Netflix's instant watch feature)

As I looked through the myriad of selections, I found myself in the "family and children" movie genres. I thought to myself "these cartoons look a little more catered to the preschoolers, where's Scooby Doo?!". The good news is, I managed to find one Scooby Doo movie on Netflix's instant watch.... the bad news is, I found 'one' Scooby Doo movie to watch. What happened to the rest?! This is an outrage (I exaggerate!). Scooby Doo is one of the best things to have happened to escapism from reality LOL 

What's better than following the gang in the mystery van to solve mysteries about ghosts? And what's not lovable about a Great Dane the size of Shaggy? (Note: did you know that Pennsylvania's state dog is the Great Dane =] )
I use to watch Scooby Doo all day!

There are so many cartoons I use to watch... my favorites being, Scooby Doo, Rug Rats, Hey Arnold, Sailor Moon, MIB (the cartoon series), Creepy Crawlers, The original Xmen cartoons, Bat Man, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, and a whole slew of others.... And that's 'just' cartoon series, I'm not even adding animated movies; of which the list is long!

From an early age I guess I was just meant to go into animation and entertainment design =D

What are some of your favorite childhood cartoons?


----------



## Nodog (Jun 2, 2011)

I have always watched them. I use utorrent to download them, then I burn them to disc. Though, I think netflix is a lot faster, I can't afford it. 
Rocko's modern life (That is on my tv right now) ren and stimpy, transformers, voltron, david the gnome, smurfs, felix the cat, mega man, sonic, super mario bros, noozles, batman, she ra and he man, and yes, I still watch rug rats. A lot of the cartoons I still watch because of the nostalgia.


----------



## gorilladiver (Apr 14, 2011)

Favorite Cartoons as a kid
Scooby Doo, Captain Caveman, Hong Kong Phooey, Speed Buggy, Dynomutt and the Blue Falcon, Hair Bear Bunch, Flintstones, Jetsons, Herculoids, Jabberjaw, Jonny Quest, Space Ghost, Thunder Cats, Yogi Bear, Looney Tunes, The Super Friends, Fat Albert, Underdog, Tom & Jerry, Battle of the Planets. Saturday morning TV in the 70's/early 80's was nothing but cartoons. 

I Still watch cartoons but most of what I watch now is not kid friendly! Lately I can't get enough of Squidbillies, and I'm looking forward to the new Beavis and Butthead, I loved watching them in college.


----------



## Frank Chameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

My favorite cartoons are Peanuts, Scooby Doo, Flintstones, The Jetsons, Yogi Bear, Fat Albert, Rugrats, The Smurfs, Beavis and Butthead and Looney Tunes.


----------

